# Results normal



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, here are my December results:

TSH: 3.30 (0.2-4.2)
Free T3: 5 (3.9-6.7)
Free T4: 18 (12-22)

On 75mcg Levothyroxine.

Doctor has put "normal, no action" for all three.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How do you feel?

3/4 of your FT-3 range is 6 and you are at 5 so still a bit low and closer to 1/2 range or 5.3

3/4 of your FT-4 range is 19.5 and you are at 18, again, a bit over 1/2 range of 17.

If you feel good then this is where you should be, if you are having any symptoms then you might consider a slight adjustment up in your replacement dose.

Your conversion looks good.


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> How do you feel?
> 
> 3/4 of your FT-3 range is 6 and you are at 5 so still a bit low and closer to 1/2 range or 5.3
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.

Here are my symptoms at the moment:

- Constipation
- Feeling cold
- Cold hands and feet
- Heavy eyes
- Pale skin
- Dark rings under eyes
- Tired
- Periods all over the place
- Period has just ended - but started off okay and for the other 4 days went heavy, dark and painful again
- Hair loss
- Dry eyes
- Weight gain
- Difficulty swallowing - I'll be speaking to my doctor about this when I see her. I have an appointment with her in a few weeks and I will be insisting on an ultrasound.

I don't think I'm quite there yet.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

All of those are hypo symptoms.

How long have you been on replacement?


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> All of those are hypo symptoms.
> 
> How long have you been on replacement?


I've been on replacement since June this year but at that time I felt more hyper than hypo.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please edit your history into your signature line?

Have you had a TSI or TPO antibody test?

An Ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Can you please edit your history into your signature line?
> 
> Have you had a TSI or TPO antibody test?
> 
> An Ultrasound of your thyroid?


I'll edit my history into my signature line when I go into my profile.

I haven't had an ultrasound but my neck feels swollen on one side and there are small round firm lumps on one side next to where my thyroid is.

I haven't had TSI antibody tested, just TPO antibody and TGab. TPOab were elevated. 177 (<34) Tgab was 109.6 (<115) so negative


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Your antibodies' tests are NOT negative. Lord have mercy.

Please read the above. And insist on an ultra-sound.


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Andros. I am insisting on an ultrasound at my appointment in a few weeks.

I thought that since my TGab antibodies weren't over 115 meant they were negative.

Just spotted this in the first article you linked me to:

"Tg antibodies are less frequently detected in children with autoimmune thyroid disease. 310 Although higher titers are more common with Hashimoto's thyroiditis, quantitation of the antibody titer carries little diagnostic implication."


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Thank you Andros. I am insisting on an ultrasound at my appointment in a few weeks.
> 
> I thought that since my TGab antibodies weren't over 115 meant they were negative.


The bumps would be reason enough to have the ultrasound.

If they resist - tell them you are having difficulty breathing - that seems to produce an ultrasound without any questions.


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> The bumps would be reason enough to have the ultrasound.
> 
> If they resist - tell them you are having difficulty breathing - that seems to produce an ultrasound without any questions.


Thank you Lovlkn, I have problems with breathing anyway when lying down in bed but thought nothing of it since I thought it was the pillows. It's probably is not a good sign in that case and I need to get it checked out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sending positive vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Be strong and ask your doctor for what you want ( need)


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have got a thyroid ultrasound booked for a few weeks from now. My Levo has been upped from 75mcg to 100mcg too. The doctor has said that the thyroid ultrasound is gold standard for finding goitres/nodules but I've researched nuclear thyroid scans. Are they any better than ultrasound? I spoke to my doctor about the worry that if the thyroid looks normal from the front then my symptoms would be dismissed and the doctor said that the ultrasound will pick up the thyroid as if it were a 3D image.

I've seen pictures on google aobut what a thyroid looks like on ultrasound and it doesn't look 3D to me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh, all imaging (including nuclear scans) has limitations. The ultrasound should given you a pretty good idea of nodules, goiters, or inflammation. I don't know if one can call it 3D, necessarily, but you shouldn't consider it as limiting your "view" to the "front" of the thyroid. The u/s uses sounds waves that "bounce" off your thyroid -- that process can give you a 3D-like image which produces measurements, etc.


----------

